# James Hardie Install on Gable ends



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

joedward said:


> I am fixing to install James Hardie siding on my home. I was curious how some of you have installed the rake trim (trim between soffit and siding). I see some where it has been capped over the siding and some where it is cut close and butts to the trim. If anyone has pictures that would be great also.
> Thanks in advance!!


You can not install the trim on top of the Hardi per their site. Install the trim first and leave 1/8" gap where the siding meets it. Then it gets caulked at the end. The Hardi site has the full instructions.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

You also could cut a rabbet into the edge of the trim and let that hide the joint. We have installed some corner boards this way.


----------



## joedward (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok thanks I had not even thought about a rabbet joint. Do you have any pictures you could share?? I have read the James Hardie best practice manual but it seems a little unclear on the proper technique for the rake trim.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

We are doing a Hardi shake job now. I will try to get a few pics tomorrow.


----------



## ParagonEx (Sep 14, 2011)

If a rabbit is what I assume it is, it would be difficult for someone with a lot of experience to do. Install your rake trim first then install the hardie to the rake board leaving the recommended gap and caulk.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

all that caulking just becomes a maintenance problem over the years and does little to nothing to prevent water infiltration long term imo

run the siding to a 3/4'' packing and install a wider trim piece to cover over the top edge of the siding


----------



## joedward (Dec 22, 2013)

Great pictures Tom!! Is this some of your work? If so you do excellent work. When you say "run the siding to a 3/4'' packing" So install first piece of trim 3/4" wide and butt siding to that and then cap over with like a 1x4 or 1x6 equivalent? Will this allow wasp and such an entry point?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

yes it's mine,and yes install the panel to a packing strip [for arguments sake]3/4''x3'' wide and cover that with a 1x4 so you create a pocket

as long as the wall is properly prepared while insects may nest in the pocket they won't be able to enter the house


----------



## joedward (Dec 22, 2013)

Ok thanks Tom. What type of material is the trim in the photos above? I am going to use PVC trim for mine I ran across a great deal on some made by Trex. Do you caulk the packing strip to siding before you cap over it? Would you use a pressure treated board for packing strip or just rip a piece of PVC ?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you can caulk the siding to the packing,my philosophy is to paint all cuts on Hardie instead of caulk

the trim in the pics is mostly pine,i typically just use fir or spruce for packing

imo pvc is not always the best material when used in long lengths due to expansion/contraction issues and the limited colors it can be painted,i prefer Boral http://www.boralna.com/trim/trim.asp

i do use pvc where it's temperature sensitivity is not as much an issue like in window trim


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Good looking walls TS...WB!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice work, Tom! Any soffit venting or is it concealed?

Gary
PS. welcome back....


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

it's actually behind the frieze board


thanks guys!


----------



## joedward (Dec 22, 2013)

Appreciate the pictures Tom!! I will be starting on my home in a couple weeks I will try and post some pictures for everyone to see. Also which house wrap do you prefer to use the James Hardie brand or something like Tyvek ?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

a drain wrap like this

http://www.benjaminobdyke.com/visitor/product/key/hydrogap


----------



## joedward (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm also going to install a PVC skirt board. Would it be acceptable to install a 12" wide ice water shield on the bottom then skirt board,flashing, house wrap and siding??


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

won't hurt:thumbsup:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Where are you located and what type of sheathing- OSB, plywood, any foam board in the mix?

Gary


----------



## joedward (Dec 22, 2013)

I Am located Athens, Georgia it will be installed on OSB sheathing no foam board. Only worried about water penatration because I currently have vinyl with no moisture barrier behind it so I am getting a lot of water damage on the back side of my sheetrock.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

With your -50" of rainfall, http://average-rainfall.weatherdb.com/l/74/Atlanta-Georgia
you need a drainable house wrap; https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...rQOxU1&sig=AHIEtbTOQnwOAP4_Jg3zRvUBSlz4b5thmA

as Tom said, though that one only has 16perms. If you want to help dry OSB, get a dimpled/drainable that is higher than 28 perms to help it dry outward for your location; 
http://repository.tamu.edu/bitstream/handle/1969.1/4625/ESL-HH-04-05-25.pdf?sequence=4

Gary
PS. The PVC skirt and sticky wrap are both vapor impermeable.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Further thoughts; with your high rainfall coupled with an engineered product (OSB) and a reservoir siding (fiber cement) have you thought about a "rainscreen" system? http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...rol-for-new-residential-buildings?full_view=1

At least behind the PVC trim, 1/4" is all it takes to let it drain past the continuous contact top of each board; http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...and-hydrostatic-pressure?searchterm=hockey+pu

This would really be the best you could do for dry sheathing, and make sure the drainage plane includes new pan flashing for the windows/doors; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/published-articles/pa-water-managed-wall-systems
Gary


----------



## joedward (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks Gary for the info a lot of good reading. Is it common practice for rain screens in your area? I have never seen any homes in my area done with a rain screen.


----------



## joedward (Dec 22, 2013)

What do most of you do for mounting blocks for lights, outlets,dryer vents ect? Do you make your own or purchase some type of mounting blocks?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Rainscreen walls are the norm (code required) in Canada, not so much around here (37" annual precip.) so don't need them as much....Tom S. is the one to ask on the light blocks, I usually make them, though I have trouble parting with $$. Lol.

Gary


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

Mid-America has mounting block specifically for FC
http://www.midamericaworldwide.com/products/mount-blocks-utility-vents/

but you can use the standard ones if you flash it properly


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i pretty much do the same install method as tom. the mounting blocks work great. its too hard to try to hang lights off the siding itself and theres no guarentee it will stay in place


----------



## joedward (Dec 22, 2013)

OK thanks you guys!! Lots of good info. I will post some pics soon as I get started.


----------

